# Looking for dwarf crays



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm looking for some dwarf crays, either Cajun or even CPOs.

Let me know. I could pickup anytime or even at the next meeting.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Aquarium Boutique on Garland Road just got some in yesterday.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Michael. I'll check them out.


----------

